#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  كفانا عارا بنسب أسم مصر إلى ذلك الحاكم الرومانى

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كفانا عارا بنسب أسم مصر إلى ذلك الحاكم الرومانى* 
*من مناقشات سابقة فى المنتدى تأكد لنا أن أسم مصر باللغة الأنكليزية EGYPT لا يمت لـ "مصر" بأى صلة ولكن الصلة الوحيدة أن حاكمها الرومانى أيام إحتلال الأمبراطورية الرومانية كان أسمه
"Aegyptus" or "Aegyptos"  وكان لقبه هو "التيس الخامل" و من ثم نسب "مصر" لذلك التيس الخامل و حرف بعد ذلك ليصبح بالإنكليزية Egypt ...


"مصر" تلك الكلمة الرائعة و التى ذكرها الله سبحانه و تعالى أربعة مرات فى محكم تنزيله على النحو التالى:

"وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه أن تبوآ لقومكما بمصر بيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة وأقيموا الصلاة وبشر المؤمنين" يونس/87

"وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامرأته أكرمي مثواه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض ولنعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث والله غالب على أمره ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون" يوسف/21

"فلما دخلوا على يوسف آوى إليه أبويه وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين" يوسف/99

"ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي أفلا تبصرون" الزخرف/51

كفانا عارا بنسب أسم مصر إلى ذلك الحاكم الرومانى إيجبتوس ذلك التيس الخامل و لنكن مثل بقية دول العالم أسمائها بكل اللغات واحد على سبيل المثال لا الحصر إيطاليا هى Italy و فرنسا هى France و أمريكا هى America فلماذا مصر فقط دون بقية دول العالم هى إيجيبت Egypt؟ فلماذا لا تكون مصر هى Misr؟ حتى يرفع الله غضبه و مقته عنا و تعود بركاته إلينا...قولوا آمين.

و الآن أحبائى فى الله أعضاء و عضوات منتدى أبناء مصر هل لكم أن تشاركونا برأيكم فى تغيير أسم منتدانا من 

www.egyptsons.com إلى www.misrsons.com

 إذا جاءت بإذن الله نتيجة التصويت فى صالح التغيير المقترح فسنكون بذلك نجحنا فى أول طريقنا الطويل للتغيير الرسمى لأسم مصر منEgypt  إلى Misr.

و ستكون خطوتنا التالية بعد النجاح المأمول بإذن الله داخل منتدانا هو المطالبة بهذا التغيير على المستوى الرسمى لنصبح و يصبح كل ما له صلة بإسم "مصر" كالتالى:

Misr Arab Republic 

I am Misri from Misr

We are Misrians from Misr

Misrology instead of Egyptology

We are sons and daughters of Misr


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

   الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى

       (تحت التأسيس)  

لا تتردد وسارع بالإنضمام للمؤسسين للحزب لصنع مستقبل نظيف وإشتراطى لمصر

تحيا مصر Viva Misr

بلاش تقول  Egypt قول Misr

gmsherbini@msn.com

www.egyptsons.com*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* حقا هل نحن نقرأ فقط لماذا المشاركة فى التصويت ضعيفة 2:1 رغم أن الكثيرين مروا و قرأوا موضوع التصويت...شاركوا فى التصويت نعم أو لا مش مهم... المهم المشاركة فى صنع القرار *

----------


## atefhelal

*أوافق مع تحياتى للأخ جمال الشربينى ..

ونرجو الرجوع للرابط التالى :*
http://www.helalsoftware.net/atef/me...srnotegypt.htm

----------


## بنت مصر

أوافق جدا يا دكتور جمال وأبصم بأصابعي العشرة

كل عام وانت بكل خير


بسنت

----------


## الصاعق

بصرف النظر عن المصدر التاريخي لكلمة إيجبت فأنا أؤيد ان يكون اسم مصر الرسمي لدى كل العالم هو اسمها عند اهلها 

وتذكروا ان ساحل العاج غيرت اسمها إلى كوت دي فوار . ورغم انها تعني ساحل العاج بالفرنسية إلا انهم اصروا انينطق العالم اسم وطنهم كما ينطقونه هم

----------


## محمود زايد

> بصرف النظر عن المصدر التاريخي لكلمة إيجبت فأنا أؤيد ان يكون اسم مصر الرسمي لدى كل العالم هو اسمها عند اهلها 
> 
> وتذكروا ان ساحل العاج غيرت اسمها إلى كوت دي فوار . ورغم انها تعني ساحل العاج بالفرنسية إلا انهم اصروا انينطق العالم اسم وطنهم كما ينطقونه هم


*وانا موافق على تغير الاسم وكنت ساطرح موضوع كوت ديفوار لولا سبقنى اليه اخى الصاعق 
واعتقد ان كان فى مطالبه من فترة بتغيير الاسم لكن توقفت 
والموضوع محتاج حمله منظمه فى الصحف ووسائل الاعلام المختلفه*

----------


## mshmsh73

اوافق طبعا فعلا المفروض ان بنطق الاسم عالميا كما ينطق محليا

----------


## ابن البلد

*أوافق علي التغير
وللعلم كان أسم موقعنا 
www.masrsons.com
قبل أن يكون 
www.egyptsons.com*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اوافق جداً على التغيير . فولتا العليا غيرت لبوركينا فاسو*

----------


## bedo_ic

موافققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق

----------


## khaled4

بس عاوز اقولك على حاجه كمان هو فى مثل بس شعبى اوى و اسف انى هاكتبه 

                 بيقول ضربو الاعور على عينه قال خربانه خربانه

                                               و على فكره كلمه egyptainدى يعنى الغجر و احنا شعب كرمنا الله فى كتابه الكريم يا ريت نغير كلمه ايجيبت دى

----------


## MaTR|X

أوافق بشده

ويا ريت يخرج التصويت دا من نطاق المنتدى للشعب المصرى كله

----------


## tamir

أوافق بكل شده فليس هناك أفضل من ذكرها فى القرآن الكريم بهذا الإسم فالقرآن يذكرها ونحن نغيرها !!!!

----------


## Abdou Basha

أنا لست متحمسا للتغيير وكلمة مصر .. قد تكون من أصل مصري..

أرجو مراجعة هذا الموضوع  : http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...863#post404863

----------


## atefhelal

*الأخ العزيز الفاضل عبده باشا

رجعت لموضوعك بالرابط المذكور .. حيث اقتصر على أصل الكلمة "مصر" ، وماذا يعنيه هذا الأصل .. وهو فى جميع الأحوال أصل مشرف وله معنى ..ولم يتطرق موضوعك عن أصل الكلمة "إيجيبت" ..التى ليست ترجمة للكلمة "مصر" ولاتمت لها بصلة، وكأن لبلدنا إسم قديم ننطقه ونحبه وهو "مصر" وإسم آخر للغرباء والأجانب وهو "إيجيبت" الذى فرضه علينا الغرباء والأجانب فى فترة سوداء من تاريخنا ..
 والنبش فى المتداول بغرض تنقيته ليس عيبا..*

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا أستاذي العزيز أستاذ عاطف على التنبيه..
من الواضح أني لم أفهم الموضوع جيدا ...

فبالفعل كلمة مصر أقرب إلى الصواب عن كلمة إيجيبت.. وإن كانت كلمة إيجيبت أرجعها البعض إلى أصول مصرية عن اللفظ المصرى القديم "حا-كا-بتاح".. وهو ما أشار اليه الأستاذ عاطف في مقاله .

والآن ...
اترك الأمر إلى الجهة الفنية في المنتدى، هي التي تحدد أثر تغيير الاسم على نشاط الزوار..

----------


## black_eyes

بســــم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــم

السلام عليكم د.جمال أصوت بنعم علي تغير اسم وطننا الغالي الي اسمة الحقيقي مصــر .... واقترح عليك د. جمال ان نتخذ خطوة ايجابية وفعلية حتي يتم تغيير حقيقي ولرفع هذا الموضوع الي اعلي سلطة قضائية او حكمية في مصر... واني اعلم ان الطريق ليس مفروش بالورود وستنجد طابور الحاقدين والجهلاء والمعاقين ذهنيا والسفهاء واصحاب المصالح المنافقين واصجاب النفوس المريضة والذين يتخذون البيت الابيض قبلة معارضين لنا في مثل هذا الطرح.... فمصرنا الان تٌحكم من خارج مصر(تابعة ومنقادة سياسيا واقتصاديا الي البيت الابيض) .. ولكن رغم كل ذلك فأني مع دعوتك د. جمال سؤيد ذلك بكل ما أوتيت من قوة والي أخر نفس .. وليوفقنا الله ..واني اتمني د. جمال ان تقترح علينا كيفية البدء فعليا في هذا التغير وهو ليس تغيرا بل حق يجب ان نستردة 

وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوَّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتاً وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [يونس : 87]

----------


## R17E

كنت أظن ...
و ربما كنت أعتقد ...
حتي قرائة هذا الموضوع ...
أن إيجيبت محرفه عن كلمة القبط  ::  
عموما ...
يا فؤادي لا تسل أين الهوي 
مع فائق الاطلال 
ل 
Egypt
و مصر 
و أرض الكنانه 
الخ لخ :Frown:

----------


## black_eyes

بســــم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــم

السلام عليكم د.جمال أصوت بنعم علي تغير اسم وطننا الغالي الي اسمة الحقيقي مصــر .... واقترح عليك د. جمال ان نتخذ خطوة ايجابية وفعلية حتي يتم تغيير حقيقي ولرفع هذا الموضوع الي اعلي سلطة قضائية او حكمية في مصر... واني اعلم ان الطريق ليس مفروش بالورود وستنجد طابور الحاقدين والجهلاء والمعاقين ذهنيا والسفهاء واصحاب المصالح المنافقين واصجاب النفوس المريضة والذين يتخذون البيت الابيض قبلة معارضين لنا في مثل هذا الطرح.... فمصرنا الان تٌحكم من خارج مصر(تابعة ومنقادة سياسيا واقتصاديا الي البيت الابيض) .. ولكن رغم كل ذلك فأني مع دعوتك د. جمال سؤيد ذلك بكل ما أوتيت من قوة والي أخر نفس .. وليوفقنا الله ..واني اتمني د. جمال ان تقترح علينا كيفية البدء فعليا في هذا التغير وهو ليس تغيرا بل حق يجب ان نستردة 


وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ أَن تَبَوَّءَا لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتاً وَاجْعَلُواْ بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [يونس : 87]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ما نفعله الآن ما هو إلا الخطوة الأولى فى مشوار الألف ميل ..دعنا أولا نجمع أكبر عدد ممكن من الأصوات من جميع أنحاء المعمورة  ...و مرحبا بكل مصرى و مصرية مهاجر خارج المعمورة....* ::

----------


## awad21

::  
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم بخير
نفسى اقول كلمة لكل الشباب والشابات المهم مش تغيير اسم مصر على طلاقتة المهم الشباب من جميع الجنسين يغيروا من عوجة اللسان اللى ماسكنها اليومين دول وينطقوا الكلام بالغة العربية-زى جميع البلدان فى العالم مبيتكلموش الا لغة بلادهم
فبلاش كلمة انا اجيبسيان-بل انا مصرى -مش شكلها ونطقها احلى*

----------


## KsaPca

*أوافقك الرأي يا دكتور حتى لو قال الغير أني لا أبت لهذه الأرض الطيبة مصر بصلة بإعتباري سعودي، فأقول له، أنا عربي مسلم وكل أرض عربية هي أرضي وبلدي وكل أرض إسلامية هي أرضي وبلدي، ولا أقول بلدي الثاني، فالأرض العربية واحدة وستظل واحدة نحيا بها ونموت بإذن الله عليها. ولذلك فإن من حقي التصويت موافقاً إياك الرأي مائة بالمائة، داعياً الله لمصر والسعودية وكافة الأوطان العربية الغالية الحبيبة دون إستثناء دوام العز والرفعة والسؤدد ... سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم*

----------


## ابو شقرة

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## كتكوتة مصر

اكيد اوافق على تغير اسم Egypt الى مصر ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## محمد رفعت

نعم اوافق علي تغيير اسم Egypt الي مصر و اشكرك يادكتور جمال علي المشاركة الفعالة و الايجابية و التي اامل ان تكون سمة  دائمة لاعضاء منتدنا Egyptsons ......اسف Misrsons (مستقبلا ) قولوا انشاء الله

----------


## سلامه البابلي

أوا*فق، على أن يطرح الموضوع للنقاش العام بين كل المصريين عشان مانزعلش حد*

سلامه البابلي

----------


## أمة الله

[B]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/B]
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 

*اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووافق*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

لكى يخرج هذا التصويت من المنتدى ساحاول نشره فى بريد الأهرام...و كذلك فى معظم المنتديات العربية...و من يعرف عنوانيها عليه بالمساعدة

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* انا بقى مش موافق ..

هو تغيير إسم بلد بقالها كام ألف سنه بنفس الإسم حاجه سهله كده ؟!

نفسي نبقى واقعيين شوية ..
و نبعد عن المظهر و نركز في الجوهر ..

ده انا نفسي لو حبيت أغير إسمي هيطلع عين اللي جابوني ..




*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يا سيد هشام هذه أول سكة الجوهر و لسنا وراء المظهر ...نعم لوحدك تغيير إسمك صعب...لكن كلنا يد واحدة حنقدر نفعل المستحيل و نحن لسنا أقل من بوركينا فاسو أو كوت ديفوار.....و مصر لازم تكون مصر بكل اللغات...و كفانا تيوس خاملة و تنابلة السلطان...

----------


## semsem_m

انا أوافق بشده على هذا الموضوع وياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تنجح فى توصيل كلامك ده يادكتور للشعب المصرى كلو يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أحبائى فى الله
أشكر الجميع على المشاركة سواء كانوا مصريين داخل و خارج مصر أو كانوا من الأشقاء العرب...نعم نحن جميعا نعيش كلنا فى وطن واحد كبير و لكن للأسف تقسمه حدود مصطنعة على ورق الخرائط فقط بفعل مفرقى الجماعات الإمبرياليات القديمة و الحديثة لا فرق بين الأثنين كلاهما يتحدث اللغة الإنجليزية قديمهم كانت إنجليزيته بلكنة بريطانية و أحدثهم إنجليزيته بلكنة أمريكية تكساسية!...

من ملاحظاتى على التصويت الحالى فى منتدانا و فى نفس الوقت فى قهوة كتكوت أيضا أن نسبة الموافقين على أن يكون "أسم مصر بكل اللغات مصر" نسبة عالية 85% من أصوات من أدلوا بأصواتهم حتى الأمس و لكن للأسف من مروا على هذا الموضوع أغلبية كبيرة منهم مجرد أطلعت على الموضوع و لم تشارك فى التصويت!...و السؤال لماذا نحن بهذه السلبية السياسية فى إتخاذ و صنع قرارتنا...ماذا ستخسر إذا أدليت بصوتك بـ "نعم" أو "لا"؟!...هل لأنك لا تهتم؟...هل الموضوع لا يمت لك بصلة؟..هل لأن "زيد" زى "عبيد" ما تفرقش عندك؟...مجرد دخولك على الموضوع كان لازم تأخذ قرار فيه حتى تكون فردا إيجابيا فى المجتمع...يجب أن تتعود على إتخاذ القرار بنفسك...عود أبنائك و بناتك على إتخاذ القرارات بأنفسهم...أنفض عن نفسك تلك الإتكالية و الإعتماد على الغير فى إتخاذ القرارات بالنيابة عنك...هى زى شكة الإبرة...هى "نعم" أو "لا"....و النتيجة حتكون بإذن الله "نعم" لـ "أسم مصر بكل اللغات مصر"...  
الخطوة هذه ستكون أول مشوار الألف ميل نحو التغيير للأفضل ...لازم يكون لنا هدف و لتحقيق هذا الهدف سنخوض معارك كثيرة لنفض غبار الماضى و أول هذا الغبار هو الغبار المعشش على أسم "مصر" فى كون أسمها بالأنجليزى Egypt فى حين الله فى محكم تنزيله تردد أسمها أربعة مرات على أنها مصر و ليست Egypt "إيجيبت" ...نجاحنا فى هذا الموضوع سيحفز الأجيال الجديدة على التحول من السلبية إلى الإيجابية و من ثم سنتشجع و نقتحم سويا مشاكل كثيرة أخرى تواجهه و تواجهنا لمحاولة إيجاد الحلول الجذرية لها...

"وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون وستردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون" التوبة/105

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
   الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى
       (تحت التأسيس)  
لا تتردد وسارع بالإنضمام للمؤسسين للحزب لصنع مستقبل نظيف وإشتراطى لمصر
تحيا مصر Viva Misr
بلاش تقول Egypt قول Misr
gmsherbini@msn.com
www.egyptsons.com

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> يا سيد هشام هذه أول سكة الجوهر و لسنا وراء المظهر ...نعم لوحدك تغيير إسمك صعب...لكن كلنا يد واحدة حنقدر نفعل المستحيل و نحن لسنا أقل من بوركينا فاسو أو كوت ديفوار.....و مصر لازم تكون مصر بكل اللغات...و كفانا تيوس خاملة و تنابلة السلطان...



*استاذي الفاضل د/جمال .. 

هل سألنا نفسنا سؤال بسيط .. 
إيه هي الآليه اللي هيتم بيها تغيير إسم دوله مسجلة في كل كتب التاريخ و معروفة في كل العالم و معتمدة في اللغه الإنجليزيه بأسم Egypt من آلاف السنين ؟

لو اتكلمت مع حضرتك ببراءه أو بسذاجه هقولك ..

شوف كام دورة أوليمبية دخلناها و اترفع فيها إسم Egypt قدام اللاعبين ..
شوف إسم شركة مصر للطيران Egypt Air ..
شوف كروت المعايدة اللي بتحمل إسم Egypt و بتحمل ذكرى مرتبطه بهذا الإسم مع حاملها..
ده الأدهى إنه في علم إسمه إيجيبتولوجي (Egyptology ) هنخلية Misrology ..
و ما خفي كان أعظم ..!!!!!

بقى أحنا هنتحدى كل ده لمجرد تغيير إسم بلدنا من Egypt لـ Misr ..

لو هنتحدى يبقى من الأجدى إننا نتحدى الفشل اللي موجود في البلد من بيروقراطية و روتين و محسوبية .. إلخ .
لو هنتحدي يبقى نتحدى اننا نغير بلدنا خلال تغيير أنفسنا و طباعنا و أخلاقنا اللي بقى عليها شعبنا من سلوكيات و سلبية ..

و أنا شخصياً لو أؤيد تغيير شيئ في البلد فأنا مش هسعى لتغيير شيئ معنوي زي إسمها .
إنما أنا لو عايز أغير شيئ هغير مادي له قيمه .. زي تغيير الإنسان ..

[grade="FF7F50 FF0000 FF7F50"](مثال لصورة أوضح )[/grade]
لما يبقى في واحد إسمه Hesham Nassar و يكون فاشل ..
يفيد بإيه لما يغير إسمه لـ Gamal Nassar و يفضل برضو فاشل ؟.. 

ختاماً ..  

ده كل الكلام ده على أساس تغيير إسم مصر في اللغه الإنجليزية فقط !
لسه الفرنساوي و الألماني و الإيطالي و الهندي و الـبرتغالي و الأسباني .. 
ده غير المراجع والقواميس اللغوية لكل منها ...

مع كل التحية و الاحترام و التقدير للجميع .. 



*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأستاذ الفاضل أحمد البرى أعزك الله

تحية طيبة وبعد

الرجا التكرم و الموافقة على نشر التالى:

مصر بكل اللغات مصر

لكى نعيد بناء الأنسان المصرى لا بد لنا أولا أن نعيد ترتيب الوطن الذى سيقيم فيه هذا الأنسان المصرى الجديد...أول خطوة لا بد ان نخطوها نحو هذا الشأن هو أزالة الغبار عن أسم "مصر" ليصبح أسمها بكل اللغات الحية مصر Misrو لا شئ غير ذلك...لماذا "مصر" دونا عن كل بقية دول العالم هى باللغة العربية "مصر"، كما شرفها الله سبحانه و تعالى فى قرآنه الكريم فجاء ذكرها خمس مرات، و لكن أسمها باللغات الأجنبية الحية إماEgypt بالإنجليزية و &Auml;gypten بالألمانية و..و...الخ....و بالبحث الدقيق و المضنى تبين بالدليل القاطع أن "مصر" أخذت أسمهاEgypt بالإنجليزية محرفا عنAegyptus أسم ذلك الحاكم الرومانى الذى كان يحكمها وقت أن كانت إحدى الولايات التابعة للإمبراطورية الرومانية و دام حكم الرومان لها مدة 900 عام و المخزى فى هذا الموضوع أن Aegyptus هذا كان يلقب بــ "التيس الخامل"!...أما أسم "مصر" الحقيقى فهو مؤكد منسوب إلى "مصريام" أحد أبناء "حام" الذى هو أحد أبناء سيدنا نوح عليه السلام...بخصوص هذا الموضوع "مصر بكل اللغات مصر" يجرى الآن (فى موقعين حتى الآن) على "النت" تصويتا يجعل منك مشاركا فى صنع و إتخاذ القرار ليزول الغبار إلى الأبد عن أسم مصر Misr...و لما لا و قد سبقتنا فى ذلك دول أفريقية على سبيل المثال و لا الحصر كوت ديفوار و بوركينا فاسو و أنصاع العالم لذلك... وحقا و لما لا!

د. م. جمال الشربينى

رئيس لجنة 

"مصر بكل اللغات مصر"

gmsherbini@msn.com

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا سيد هشام كفانا إنهزامية و إنهزاميين ...ألا تخجل من نفسك و أنت ترى نسبة الموافقين حتى الآن... المؤشر الأولى يقول أن الأغلبية موافقة على التغيير....و سيبك من حكاية التاريخ و المراجع....التاريخ مضى و ولى... نحن ننظر للمستقبل النظيف المشرف ...و سيبك من حكاية البكاء على الدورات الأولمبية و اللى فات مات و إرميه وراء ظهرك إلى الأبد...بدون رجعة بإذن الله*

----------


## mbesht

أوافق بشدة يمكن أحوال البلد تتصلح وتتغير بتغيير الإسم

----------


## على درويش

اخى الكريم وأستاذى الفاضل د / جمال الشربينى

معذرة لتأخرى 
 وطبعا قد سمعت منك قصة المشاركة تليفونيا فتفهمت الموضوع وأوافق بشدة على الاقتراح

مع تمنياتى لوطننا الحبيب بالرقى واستعادة مجده مرة ثانية

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *يا سيد هشام كفانا إنهزامية و إنهزاميين ...ألا تخجل من نفسك و أنت ترى نسبة الموافقين حتى الآن... المؤشر الأولى يقول أن الأغلبية موافقة على التغيير....و سيبك من حكاية التاريخ و المراجع....التاريخ مضى و ولى... نحن ننظر للمستقبل النظيف المشرف ...و سيبك من حكاية البكاء على الدورات الأولمبية و اللى فات مات و إرميه وراء ظهرك إلى الأبد...بدون رجعة بإذن الله*


* أستاذي العزيز د/ جمال ..

هناك فرق بين الإنهزاميه و بين الواقعية و الموضوعية ..
و أنا لم أفعل شيئ غير طيب حتى أخجل منه سوى أني فكرت بواقعيه و موضوعية ..

و اسمح لي ..
من الخطأ إهمال التاريخ أو نسيانه سواء عمداً أو سهواً بلا رجعة ..
لأن ماضينا و تاريخنا هما حضارتنا لم و لن ينفصلوا عن الحاضر و المستقبل فهي منظومة متكامله .
من ليس له ماضي ليس له مستقبل ..

و بالنسبة للتصويت ..
فمع احترامي لكل من صوت فالتصويت لا يمثل شيئ يذكر لدعم فكرة تغيير إسم دوله ..
كان من الممكن أن أساير كل من قام بالتصويت بالموافقه .. و اريح دماغي .. 
ساعتها هبقى انهزامي ..
و لكن لأني أخذت الموضوع على محمل الموضوعيه ، فسعيت لعرض التحديات و التساؤلات التي قد تواجه فكرة التغيير ليكون التفكير في المسألة بصوره أجدي و أشمل .
و لن أقول أكثر مما قلت ..

و مازالت التساؤل قائم ..؟؟؟؟
ما هي الآليه التي سيتم بها تغيير إسم الدوله من Egypt إلى Misr ؟ 

بالتوفـــيـق ..
و دمت بكل خير د/ جمال ..
وكل عام و الجميع بخير ..



*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 ::  الصديق الواقعى هشام نصار
شكرا على واقعيتك و عقلك المتفتح و لكنك متعجل بعض الشئ ...التصويت ينتهى فى ديسمبر القادم و نحن لسنا وراء النسبة المئوية بقدر ما نحن وراء أكبر عدد من المشاركين الإيجابيين فى صالح التغيير ...نحن لا نهدف إلى تغيير التاريخ بقدر ما نحن نريد إزالة شئ خطأ يتعلق بإسم مصر بكل اللغات الأجنبية الحية لذا شعارنا هو "مصر بكل اللغات مصر Misr" ...لا يهمنا العالم يرضى بذلك أو لا يرضى ...لأن هذا قرار يخصنا نحن المصريين و يساندنا فى ذلك كثير من الأشقاء العرب و لن يؤثر بالسلب على أى دولة أخرى و دعهم يحتفظون بمراجعهم و قواميسهم و علومهم و إنما وقع التأثير المعنوى لنجاحنا فى هذا التغيير سيكون هائلا على المصريين المتطلعين لمستقبل أفضل لأحفادنا و أحفاد أحفادنا عندما يتذكروا جدودهم و كفاحهم نحو مسح العار عن أسم مصر بنسبها إلى ذلك الحاكم الرومانى Aegyptus الملقب بـ "التيس الخامل"!...

لا نريد أن نسبق الأحداث و نتكلم عن الآليات التى سنتبعها فى تنفيذ مشروعنا "مصر بكل اللغات مصر Misr" و الذى أتمنى أن تكون أنت واحد من فريق العمل الذى سيوكل له إتمام و إنجاز هذا المشروع..لو راجعت توقيعاتى المذيلة لرسائلى لوجدت فى نهايتها التالى:
رئيس لجنة
"مصر بكل اللغات مصر"
البداية بدأت فعلا بالخروج من المنتدى و مراسلة بريد الأهرام (راجع خطاب إلى بريد الأهرام فى قاعة القضايا السياسية)
و إستكمالا لتلك البداية البدء فى تكوين لجنة من عشرة أفراد 
و أنا من ناحيتى أرشح لهذه اللجنة (فريق عمل) الآتية أسمائهم:
1.	المهندس عاطف هلال
2.	السيدة أم محمد (أوشا) من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3.	السيدة شادية البلتاجى من كندا
4.	والد الصاعق
5.	هشام نصار ممثلا لجيل الشباب (بعد إقتناعك بالمشروع)
6.	بلاك آيز Black eyes ممثلا لجيل الشباب
7.	كل من يرى فى نفسه القدرة عن الدفاع عن أسم مصر بكل اللغات مصر  Misrبحيث يكتمل العدد ليصبح عشرة أعضاء بما فيهم شخصى الفقير لله

عند نجاح تكوين تلك اللجنة ستكون بإذن الله أول خطوة نخطوها داخل منتدانا الحبيب بطلبنا المتواضع بتغيير أسم المنتدى باللغة الإنجليزية من www.egyptsons.com
 ليصبح www.misrsons.com 

و من ثم سنعزم و نتوكل على الله لتنفيذ الخطوة الأكبر ألا وهى التقدم للجهات المسئولة قضائيا و دستوريا فى مصر بمطلبنا العادل و القوى مدعومين بالصبر و المصابرة و الجهاد فى سبيل ذلك الهدف السامى و الذى سيكون النجاح فيه بمثابة الشعلة الوهاجة لتنفيذ مشاريع أخرى كثيرة تجعل من الأنسان المصرى أمام ربه و أمام كل العالم عطاءا و منتجا و مخترعا بدلا من إلصاق تلك الصفة السيئة (تيوس خاملة) بمصر و المصريين....

و أختم قولى بما ذكره الله سبحانه و تعالى فى محكم تنزيله:

"والذين استجابوا لربهم وأقاموا الصلاة وأمرهم شورى بينهم ومما رزقناهم ينفقون" الشورى/38
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
   الحزب الأخضر الإشتراطى
       (تحت التأسيس)  
لا تتردد وسارع بالإنضمام للمؤسسين للحزب لصنع مستقبل نظيف وإشتراطى لمصر
تحيا مصر Viva Misr
بلاش تقول   Egypt قول Misr
gmsherbini@msn.com
www.egyptsons.com
رئيس لجنة
"مصر بكل اللغات مصر"

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::  * شكرا لكل من زار و قرأ الموضوع (عدد الزوار تجاوز ال 900 زائرا ماشالله حصوة فى عين الحسود) لكن لماذا نسبة المصوتين للزوار بالكاد تعدت الـ 10% ...نريد من كل زائر كريم أن يدلى بصوته سواء  "نعم" أو "لا"  ....مصر تستحق منا الكثير  فلا تبخلوا بأصواتكم *

----------


## خالد_الغد

> أوافق بشدة يمكن أحوال البلد تتصلح وتتغير بتغيير الإسم



عمر البلد ما حتتصلح وحيبقىالشعب خانع خاضع لمن يحكمه  الا لما يتحرك ويبطل فرجة ويحس على دمه ويتكسف من الشعوب الأخرى التى تنتزع حريتها بيديها

----------


## atefhelal

*كتبت مقالة بعنوان " الإسم مصر وليس إيجبتوس " منذ أكثر من عامين ثم نشرتها على صفحات منتدانا الحبيب فى 11/5/ 2004 بعنوان " ياعشاق مصر" ، ومنذ ذلك الوقت وهى تنتقل من منتدى إلى منتدى آخر بعد استئذانى ، ثم تم ترجمتها إلى اللغة الإنجليزية وتعليقها بلوحة الإعلانات بمدرسة " أركان " بسيدنى بأستراليا .. ثم تم نشرها فى جريدتين تابعتين للجالية المصرية بسيدنى ، وآخر نشر لها كان فى الصفحة 11 بمجلة السفير العربى العدد 19 السنة الثانية أكتوبر 2005 .

ولكن ماأسعدنى حقا هو أن يتحمس الأخ الفاضل جمال الشربينى لما جاء بالمقالة من حقائق وأن يترجم حماسه إلى حركة فعالة وإيجابية فكان التصويت الحالى ، وكانت اللجنة التى اقترحها بإسم "مصر هى مصر بكل اللغات " ..

وأضيف معلومة أخرى بعد أن عرفنا الأصل الأسطورى غير المشرف والأصل التاريخى واللغوى لكلمة Egypt .. أن هناك كلمة يمكن أن يجدها أى فرد فى أى قاموس للغة الإنجليزية وهى كلمة Gypsy بمعنى نَور أو غجرى وفى إيطاليا تعنى هذه الكلمة جنس واطى وهمجى .
فهل تعرفون أصل تلك الكلمة كما تقول دوائر المعارف المختلفة وعلماء أصل الكلمات ... إنها جاءت من الكلمة Egypt (للأسف) بعد أن جاءت إيجيبت من إيجيبتوس ..*
*Etymology: 17c; 16c as gipsen: from Egyptian, because they were originally thought to have come from Egypt.

http://www.allwords.com/word-Gypsy.html

The word gypsy or gipsy itself was given to itinerants in Britain when they arrived from continental Europe in the sixteenth century; the word is a contracted form of Egyptian by a process called aphesis.

http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-gyp1.htm


“The word ‘Gypsy’ comes from the Middle Ages. This darker group of people was mistakenly thought to have come from Egypt, probably because some Roma previously lived in an area called "Little Egypt." At first, they were called Egyptians, then Gyptians, which eventually became Gypsies.
http://www.romani.org/toronto/Roma.html*
*نرجو أن نتخلص يوما من كلمة إيجيبت ومن أصلها واشتقاقاتها غير المشرفة والمتداولةفى دول الغرب .. وتكون "مصر هى مصر بكل لغات الدنيا "  ... Misr*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::   ::  *الله ينور عليك يا خويا و حبيبى و توأم فكرى يا عاطف هلال*

 ::

----------


## حتة سكرة

دكتور  جمال   بعد  لما قريت الي حضرتك كتبة  

أنا موافقة 

بس بردو حسا أن كلام هشام نصار  كلاام لازم الواحد يفكر فية شوية ::  

أنا بصراحة  موافقة على تغيير الأسم

ومع هشام في الكلام

----------


## فتى مصر

بتهيالى مش هتفرق كتير التغير . وحتى لو وافقنا مش هيحصل التغير يعنى باختصار الامر مش بايدنا .





فتى مصر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   ::  
*كم كنت اتمنى أن لا أسمع و لا أرى  رأيك يا من تسمى نفسك بــ "فتى مصر"...إجلس و إتعلم بإذن الله ما سنحاول أن نفعله و نحن شيوخ تعدى عمرنا الستين ...و لكن و أنت قاعد تتفرج صلى و إدعى لربنا أن يوفقنا و يطول فى عمرنا حتى اليوم الذى نرى و نسمع أسم مصر بكل اللغات مصر MISR*

----------


## R17E

أهلا بك أخي الفاضل ..
كان المتنطعون قديماً هم أكثر الأشياء المسببة للجلطة وارتفاع الضغط قبل أن يعرف العالم الكوليسترول ومشتقاته ، أما الآن فكيف الحال بنا وقد اجتمعوا مع الكوليسترول !

----------


## الرغيف الأزرق

عموما انا رافض للفكرة لغاية لما ييجى ابن الحلال الأجنبى ويعايرنى بالإسم Egypt  ويشاور عليا بصباعه ويقوللى يا غبى  ::   او يقوللى تيس مثلا أو أى شئ من ذاك القبيل أو هذا القبيل

وبفرض أن الكلمة لها ذاك الأصل  فإنى أشكركم شكرا جزيلا على نشرها فى أرجاء النت الواسعة
يعنى من الآخر فضيحتنا بقت بجلاجل
ولزق فينا المعنى شئنا أم أبينا   ::

----------


## هشام فوزى

تحيه طيبه بعبق الحب والحترام 
لشخصكم الكريم ذو العقل الرزين والفكر المستنير اسمحى لى سيدى ان اقدم اسمى ايات الشكر والتقدير لسيادتكم على طرحكم هذا الموضوع الذى شغل فكرى واخذ منه مساحه كبيره لماذا اسم مصر يترجم الى اخر وهل الاسماء لها ترجمه لقد ذكر اسم مصر فى القران بمصر  وقديما كانت تسمى طيبه من اين لنا بايجبت اننا فى ا مس الحاجه الى الهويه المصريه المفقوده ربما تكون هذى هى البدايه لنعرف من نحن حتى نعرف ماذا نريد  ارجو من سيادتكم مذيدا من المعلومات حو الحزب الجديد وما هو برنامجه  حتى يتثنى لنا  التشرف بالانضمام اليه ونتشرف ان نشارككم عملكم الوطنى الشريف       وهى دى مصر يا اولاد

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أوافق بشده...

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا مش فاهمه ايه سبب الروح الإنهزاميه دى و مال الشباب ما عنديهوش عزيمه ليه طيب بلاش الكلام اللى قاله بابا جمال أسمح لى فأنت قريب من سن والدى خلينا نقول اشمعنى كل الدول العربيه بينطق اسمها بالإنجليزى زى بالعربى لبنان lebanon سوريا SYRIA ده حتى ليبيا انتم مش غايرانين على لغتكم العربيه 
يا ربى امال مين اللى هابنهض بالبلد لما حتة اسم مش عايزين حتى نبذل فيه مجهود طب ده حتى من حق بلدك عليك انك تقف وقفة راجل جدع فى الموقف ده مش واقفة راجل مهزوم
ماكنش العشم و لكى الله يا مصر 
يا باشمهندس احنا معاك و ربنا لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

إلى *الرغيف الأزرق*
*

 خايف من معايرة العالم الدنيا و مش خايف من من رب السماء و الأرض و رب العالمين و رب المشارق و المغارب...حرام أنك تنسب إسمك لنعمة ربنا " الرغيف" و لكن طالما أن لونه أزرق إذا أصاب هذا الرغيف لون الزرقة لون العفن و الموت و العياذ بالله...أدعوا إلى الله أن يغفر لك ذنوبك و يبيض رغيفك و يصبح أسمك من الآن "الرغيف الأبيض"*

----------


## R17E

^

^
^
^
عينه لمزيد من الشرح و التوضيح

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا بصراحة اول مرة اعرف ان ايجيبت منسوبة لحاكم معنى اسمه تيس  وبصراحة اكتر انا اول مرة افكر فى الموضوع ده ان ليه اسم مصر ايجيبت مش مصر

بس انا معلش عايزة اعرف حاجة هو احنا لو غيرنا هنا الاسم هتبدا الناس تتغير وتقول مصر مش ايجيبت 

انا موافقة جداااااااااااااااا على اقتراح حضرتك وميصحش ان يكون اسم بلدنا معناه تيس صعبة قوى واحنا ما شاء الله مذكورين فى القران وبلاد الفراعنة وفى الاخر يبقى معنى بلدنا تيس 

بس انا عايزة اعرف توضيح لسؤالى اننا لو غيرنا هنا الاسم هيتغير بره ولا لا ؟؟؟؟

وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## الصاعق

*لدول اخرى اقل منا شأناً تجارب في تغيير اسمهما . وقد نجحت هذه الدول فلماذا نفشل نحن*

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اسمعوا و اعوا او اقراءوا و اعوا شفتوا كلام الصاعق يا رب نفهم و نعرف احنا مقامنا فين (احنا مسلمين و مصريين)

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*انا طبعا موافق من غير كلام ....
طالما الكبار شايفين كده يبقى كده

لمساعدة الدكتور جمال اتفضل الموقع ده ممكن يفيدك لعمل التصويت http://www.taswet.com
هو مش حاجه كبيرة لكن حبيت اشارك ولو بشيء قليل

تحية من قلبي*

----------


## الرغيف الأزرق

> خايف من معايرة العالم الدنيا و مش خايف من من رب السماء و الأرض و رب العالمين و رب المشارق و المغارب...


ولله مافى السموات ومافى الأرض
ليجزى اللذين أسائوا بما عملوا ويجزى اللذين أحسنوا بالحسنى

ولأنى أعلم بأن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا إللا أن يشرك به
فلا مانع من بعض اللإستغفار


تجلت العبقرية فى ابهى ثيابها 
ومن بين كل المنتشر
وصحيح و جميل ومعتدل

انتقت الأقبح المستتر

ورفعته رفعا إلى السماء

وصرخت ...

عار عليكم يا عيون
ترون الأذى وتصمتون
ألا ساء ماتزرون

 ألا تعلمون ؟؟
أنى انا من ترجون

سأريكم ماذا تفعلون
فقط لو انكم تعون

انها القضية
قضية انسان فان
حتى يشار إليه بالبنان

ولازالت العبقرية 
توغر فى الصدور الفتية
 والكل من ورائها

غفلة تليها غفلة
وهم و حسرة

وقرون أخرى

على عيونهم تسير وتنظر

منهم من يسير و يغفر

ومنهم مايزال يهدر

 ::(:   ::(: 

الرغيف الأزرق

----------


## atefhelal

> عموما انا رافض للفكرة لغاية لما ييجى ابن الحلال الأجنبى ويعايرنى بالإسم Egypt  ويشاور عليا بصباعه ويقوللى يا غبى   او يقوللى تيس مثلا أو أى شئ من ذاك القبيل أو هذا القبيل
> 
> وبفرض أن الكلمة لها ذاك الأصل  فإنى أشكركم شكرا جزيلا على نشرها فى أرجاء النت الواسعة
> يعنى من الآخر فضيحتنا بقت بجلاجل
> ولزق فينا المعنى شئنا أم أبينا



*أن نعترف بعيوبنا هو بداية الطريق الصحيح لتصحيحها .. وأن ننبش فى المتداول بيننا بغرض تطهيره وتنقيته .. هوأفضل بكثير من أن ننام على عيوبنا خشية أن يعرفها من يكرهوننا فيفضحوننا ويعايروننابها .. فنكون عندئذ وفى هذا الوقت أقل بكثير من ديدان الأرض وحشراتها .. !

التصويت الحالى هو أن يوافق العضو الكريم على " مصر هى مصر بكل لغات الدنيا " طبقا لما تم عرضه من توضيح موثق للأصل التاريخى لكلمة "إيجيبت "  ولمعناهااللغوى واشتقاقاته المعيبة غير المشرفة لكل مصرى يعتز بمصريته .. أو لايوافق العضو الكريم مبينا أن العرض كان خاطئا وأن لديه الدليل الموثق على ذلك .. فيزيد احترام الجميع له ..

وفى جميع الأحوال لايدعى جمال الشربينى ولايدعى من يوافقه .. على أنه يملك عصا سحرية للتغيير.. ولكنه يملك على الأقل الإرادة على نشر الوعى والإستنارة التى هى بداية الخطو نحو التغيير للأفضل ... وليس التغيير هو فى مجرد كلمة ، ولكن التغيير فى كلمة إلى كلمة هى رمز نتمسك به ونأمل أن نجتمع حوله ويكون شرارة نبدأ بها الشعلة التى يمكن أن تضيئ عدة مسارات لمستقبل أفضل لمصر ولكل من يحب مصر ..*

----------


## black_eyes

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

د.جمال 
قرأت التعليقات من الاخوة الاعضاء ووجت ات معظم الذين انكروا او عارضوا او حتي لم يقتنعوا بمشروع استعادة اسم مصر misr من غياهب التحريف والتبديل أراهم لم يأتوا بأي برهان او دليل علي معارضتهم او عدم اقتناعهم حتي بالمبدأ .. ورح الانهزام والكسل تفرح من بعض تعبيراتهم .... لكني انشأ الله عن نفسى سوف انقل هذا الموضوع الي دائرة اوسع انطلاقا من منتدى ابناء مصر وانطلاقا من مبادرتكم د. جمال سوف انقل الموضوع الي كل من اصل الية سواء مستوي الاهل والاصدقاءاو المستوى الاعلامي  او المستوي الرسمي او ربما نصل به الي مجلس الشعب .

سؤال الي كل المتشككين والغير مقتنعين وارجوا ان تأتوني بإجابة من متخصصين او من اي مركز بحث متخصص

السؤال1: هل الاسامي تترجم ام تنقل كما تتنطق؟ ( سواء اسامي البشر او الاماكن)
السؤال 2: ماذا كان اسم مصر قبل ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام وما هو اسم مصر في التوراة واسفار الانبياء؟ وفي زمان موسى عليه السلام؟ وعندما بعث رسولنا صلي الله عليه وسلم رسالته الي المقوقس ؟
سؤال3: ما هو اسم سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ابو الانبياء في كل لغت العالم الان وسائر الانبياء؟؟
السؤال الاخير : متي ومن كتب اسم ايجبت ببدلا من مصر وصدره وسوقة عالميا؟ ومن المستفيد من حل مصر من اسلاميتها وعروبته؟

ارجو الاجابة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::   ::   ::   ::  

*شكرا صديقى بلاك آيز و لكن ما هو سر هبوط الموافقين اليوم هل هناك إغراق جماعى مشبوه من جهة معينة و ياريت لا تكون الجهة إياها التى فى بالى!!!!!*

----------


## black_eyes

السلام عليكم د.جمال
من الواضح ان الغير مقتنعين رفضوا او عارضوا اما لجهل بالامر برمته او عدم وعي او خالف تعرف

فارجوا من كل من صوت بلا ان يذكر حييثيات رفضوه .. ولا اري انهم سيذكرون لانهم لن يكونوا قادرين علي اثبات وجهه نظرهم.. فهو لرفض بلا سبب ومن معه دليل علي عدم موافقته فليقدمه وجزاه الله خيرا .. فنحن قد ذكرنا حيثيتنا مرارا في هذا الموضوع بالدليل والبرهان العلمي والتاريخي والمدعوم من  اساتذة متخصصين ومن جامعات واكادميات وكتب ومراجع وابحاث...

----------


## سفاح مصر

ياا جماعه العمليه مش عملية موافق والسلام ..
اسم Egypt ... جميل غير كده انا مش شايف ان في حاجه ..
طيب مهو اسم مي بيعني انثي القرد .. ومحدش اتكلم عليه ..
لو لقينا سبب مقنع للتغيير انا انضم ليكم لكن عشان معناها . معتقدش ..
ده هو رأيي وشكرا ..
 ::

----------


## امير كريم

صديقي الخبير انا اعيش في الولايات المتحدة الان و egyptعندهم لا تعني غير كلمة وادة وهي البلد العريق التي تحتوي علي الاهرامات  التي تقع في شمال افريقية بغض النظر عن معنة الكلمة العلمي ..زوايضا العالم كله عندما يسمع كلمة egypt لا ياتي في باله الا مصر..........شكراا علي وجهة نظرك,.

----------


## الرغيف الاحمر

السلام عليكم….
د/جمال الشربيني…

اشكرك على هذه الغيرة المحمودة على مصرنا الحبيبة واتمنى من كل المصريين ان ينقبوا في تاريخ بلادهم على نحو ما تفعل….
ولكن..
اريد ان اعلق على موضوعك على نحو طويل نوعا..فارجو ان تتحملني بعض الشيئ….

نبدا اولا…من التاريخ..
         ان تاريخ مصر المكتوب يقترب من نحو 7 الاف عام.. فاذا    اخذنا في اعتبارنا الفترة غير المكتوبة تم بذلك اكتمال نحو 10 الاف عام….
وطوال هذه الاعوام …تقلبت "مصر" شأنها في ذلك شأن كل المجتمعات الانسانية من الاسرة الى العائلة الى القبيلة الى التحالفات القبلية الى الدولة..

وطوال هذه الاعوام… تقلبت "مصر" بين اجناس مختلفة حكمتها فترات متباينة..
فمن المصريين انفسهم الى  الهكسوس الى المصريين ثانية الى اليونان الى البطالمة الى الرومان الى عرب صدر الاسلام  الى عرب بني امية الى عرب بني العباس الى عرب الى العرب الشيعة(الفاطميين)..ثم خرجت "مصر" من ايدي العرب الى السلاجقة (بيت اّل زنكي .. ثم الى بيت اّل ايوب)…ثم خرجت  "مصر" من ايدي السلاجقة الى الالبان والعبيد القادمين من اواسط اّسيا (المماليك)..ثم خرجت "مصر" جزئيا من ايدي الالبان الى ايدي الاتراك (العثمانيين)..ثم  اصبح حكم مصر مشتركا بين (المماليك) بقيادة محمد على  و(العثمانيين) بعد فشل الحملة الفرنسية على "مصر" وهزيمة جيش محمد علي في موقعة (التل الكبير)..ثم  جاء الاحتلال الانجليزي لمصر في ظل وجود ضعيف جدا لحكم اسرة محمد علي..واخيرا خرجت "مصر"  من ايدي اسرة محمد علي والانجليز الى ايدي المصريين بقيام ثورة 23 يوليو عام 1952 ….

وطوال هذه الاعوام…تقلبت "مصر" بين عقائد وديانات واديان مختلفة…
فمن عبادة القوى الطبيعية الى استخدام الرموز والتماثيل في تجسيد هذه القوى الى ادراك مفاهيم الخلود والبعث والحساب الى تعدد المعبودات ثم ترجيح معبود على الاّخر ثم توحيد المعبود (كما فعل اخناتون)…ثم انتقال التوحيد -بالمفهوم الاسلامي- للمصريين من اليهود المقيمين في مصر…  ثم عبادة اّلهة الاوليمب (زيوس- افروديت…الخ) ثم عبادة الامبراطور -نصف الاله-…ثم اعتناق المسيحية ثم اعتناق المذهب المسيحي الشرقي (الكاثيوليك)..ثم اعتناق الدين الاسلامي …مرورا بجميع المذاهب الاسلامية..

وطوال هذه الاعوام… 
تعرضت "مصر" الى فترات فقر وغنى , قوة وضعف , انتصارات وهزائم , كانت بلاد كفر ووثنية ثم بلاد ايمان وتوحيد , كانت يوما تحتلها بلاد وكانت يوما تحتل بلادا…كانت و كانت…..

نخلص من هذا (السرد التاريخي السريع) الى انه…
يمكن الحكم علي التاريخ المصري  بانه  " تاريخ غني ومتنوع "
ولكن ليس دقيقا الحكم  عليه بانه " تاريخ مشرف "..
ليس معنى قولي انني اكره تاريخي كمصري  او احتقره مثلا..ولكن الهدف هو التقييم العلمي المحايد لتاريخنا المصري دون ان تطغى علينا عاطفتنا المصرية…


نكمل ثانيا ...من اللغة..
            ما هو الاسم..؟
            الاسم هو " مجموعة الاحرف التي تتراكب فيما بينها بلسان قوم من الاقوام  للاستدلال على شيئ ما او للتعبير عن فكرة ما حيث يتوافق القوم على هذه التراكيب دونما قواعد ثابتة , وتلعب الثقافة دورا اساسيا في صياغة هذه التراكيب"

والاسماء نوعان…
اسماء نشأت تبعا للتعريف السابق ….(قلم , ورق ….الخ)
و اسماء اشتقت من اسماء اخرى………(الحكمة -بكسر الحاء وسكون الكاف- واصلها الحكمة  -بفتح الحاء وفتح الكاف- وهي اللجام الذي يكون علي فك الخيل والمشدود بحبل لتوجيه حركة الحصان)..

والاسماء اما ان تطلق لمناسبة ما ….او من دون مناسبة…
فمثلا..سمي رسول الله –ص-   (محمد) ليحمده ويحمد مجيئه من في السماوات والارض…
        وسمي اسماعيل عليه السلام  (الذبيح) لقصة التضحية المعروفة..
ولكن اسماء مثل ( قدم , وشم …)نجد انها بلا مناسبة وانما تم التوافق عليها…

نخلص من هذا (العرض اللغوي السريع) الى انه…
عند تسمية بلد من البلدان  -وفي موضوعنا هنا هي مصر-  فهو نتاج ثقافة ولغة من يطلق الاسم  طبقا للتعريف..وهل هو مشتق ام متوافق عليه سواء اكان من يطلق الاسم المصريون او سواهم…


ننتقل ثالثا… الى الفلسفة...
           ونبدأ  ايضا بسؤال مهم…وهو…
                    ما هو الوطن..؟
       ونحن هنا نحاول ايجاد اجابة حقيقية وليس ديباجة لغوية..
البعض يعتبر وطنه هو اسرته…
والبعض…انه محيطه الاجتماعي (الحي , العمل , الكلية…)
والبعض ...انه شركاؤه في اللغة ..
والبعض …انه شركاؤه في المصلحة..
بعض اّخر يعتبر الوطن هو ذاته…
بعض اّخر يعتبر ان الوطن هو القيم العليا…
بعض كثير يعتبر الوطن هو الارض….
بعض كثير يعتبره الدين....

وحتى لا نوغل كثيرا في ذلك المبحث الفلسفي , سنتفق على تعريف جامع –لكنه مخل نوعا ما- لمفهوم الوطن…

الوطن..هو" هو ذلك الحيز المادي و الثقافي الذي يضم عددا ما من البشر المشتركين في حد ادنى من المفاهيم  الانسانية والقيم الحضارية وهذا الحيز يحقق لكل فرد من الافراد ذاتيته ومصلحته ويضمن له البقاء والتعبير عن نفسه وعن معتقداته "

هذا التعريف  يقودنا -حتما-  الى البحث عن مفهوم  " الهوية"….

ومن نفس المنطلق سنعطي تعريفا للهوية على انها " السمات  العامة (وليس الصفات العامة) التي تميز شعبا عن شعب او وطنا عن وطن بحيث تعطي لكل شخصيته المستقلة والتي تحكم توجهاته العامة تجاه القضايا المختلفة "

وعندما يغيب هذان المفهومان (الوطن و الهوية) او يكونان غير واضحين لدى اي شعب من الشعوب فانه يصبح فريسة سهلة للاستقطاب او التفتيت لانه يفقد قدرته على التمييز بين ماهو في صالحه وما هو في غير صالحه كذلك فانه يفقد احساسه بال"خطوط الحمراء" التي لا ينبغي المساس بها …


نخلص من هذا (العرض الفلسفي السريع) الى ان…
تحديد الفاهيم عموما - و مفهومي الوطن والهوية خصوصا- هو الضمان الحقيقي للتمييز بين الخبيث والطيب ..اي بين ما هو في المصلحة  وبين ما هو في غير المصلحة…

 اطلت عليك يا د/جمال وعلى القراء ..
ولكن تحملوني قليلا...

ان  البحث التاريخي يقدم تفسيرات متعددة لاي حادث او اسم  وقع في الماضي التاريخي..يقبل منها ما يقبل و يرد منها ما يرد على سبيل الترجيح لا اليقين..
فالبحث التاريخي يقول -اضافة الى مساهمتك القيمة عن الامبراطور (التيس الخامل)-  ان "مصر" كانت تعرف قبل هذا التاريخ ب"kimt"   "كمت" اي ارض السواد نظرا لتربتها الطينية السوداء وان هذا الاسم قد تحول تدرجيا الى "Egypt" عبر عدة السنة تداولة هذا الاسم طوال التاريخ الطويل لمصر والذي عرضته سابقا...وهناك اّراء كثيرة بهذا الشأن..
كذلك فان (البحث التاريخي) وتناول التاريخ من مصادره المختلفة يعلمنا ان نحكم على الحوادث التاريخية بمقاييس عصرها وليس بمقاييس عصرنا نحن ..
ومن هذه الزاوية..يمكن افتراض ان منح الامبراطور الروماني اسمه هذا الى "مصر"  كان نوعا من الفخر بهذه الولاية الشرقية الغنية التي استطاعت روما احتلالها واخضاعها..اذ كيف نفسر -اذا كنا نحتقر الاسم- ان يسمي الامبراطور اصلا به اذا كان به –بمقاييس ذلك العصر-  شيئ يعيب..
وتأكيدا على هذه الفكرة..اسوق مثالا هو مثال (وائل ابن ابي ربيعة)
سيد بني ربيعة وملك العرب قبل الاسلام و صاحب "حرب البسوس" الشهيرة التي دامت اربعين عاما...هذا الرجل لقب نفسه عندما اصبح ملكا ب" كليب"..!!!     

ونحن الاّن , والعالم من وراءنا عندما نتداول اسم "Egypt" , فنحن نتداول اسما - اذا سلمنا بصحة فرضيتك – انقطعت صلته بمناسبته منذ مايقرب من الف سنة , تكون خلالها ارتباط عميق في ذاكرة و وجدان الشعوب الاجنبية بين لفظة "Egypt" وبين الاهرامات علوم الهندسة وعلوم الطاقة وتحولاتها ومكانة المرأة وتقدم  النظام السياسي  وسيادة القانون وتطور المنظومة الدينية وايجاد الجيوش النظامية و..و..و.....
اذا هذا هو الاسم الذي توافقت عليه الشعوب الاجنبية وقد انقطعت الصلة بمناسبته..

واجمالا لكل عناصر المقال  اقول :
1.	الاصل التاريخي للاسم على سبيل الترجيح وليس اليقين.
2.	انه قد يكون افتخارا لا تحقيرا.
3.ان الاسم ارتبط تاريخيا في ذاكرة الشعوب بأمور ايجابية 
       هي التي تدفع الاجانب الى احترام تاريخ هذا الشعب (وليس
       حاضره)
4.ان الاتفاق النهائي على مفهوم "الوطن"  هو الذي  يصوغ لنا 
" الهوية"  التي  تحدد لنا  "ثوابتنا" التي نتعامل بها مع العالم
والتي يمكن بها ان نعيد صياغة ذاكرته تجاهنا ونتمكن ساعتها 
من ان نجعله "يتوافق" مع "الاسم"  الذي نختاره " نحن".. اما الادعاء باننا لسنا بحاجة الى غيرنا واننا لسنا مضطرين الى التواصل مع الاّخر فتلك - في رأيي- دعاوى انعزال 
ومبحث اّخر مستقل ليس هنا مقمه...


انا لست ضد تغيير الاسم ..ولكني اعتقد بعد كلما قلت..
ان "مصر" او  Egypt" "  او "kimt" او "أم الدنيا" او اي اسم لهذا البلد الحبيب  لو تغير سيخسر جمهورا اجنبيا عريضا
اكثر مما سيستفيد ...اذ ان احدا لن يلتفت الى ان "فولتا العليا"
غيرت اسمها الى "بوركينا فاسو" ...لكن بلدا بحجم ومكانة  "مصر" ستتأثر كثيرا بذلك..

اشكرك جزيل الشكر يا د/جمال على سعة صدرك..
كما اشكرك على غيرتك وجهدك في هذا الموضوع عن تاريخ مصر ..الذي اجزم -واتمنى ان اكون مخطئا- ان الاجانب يعرفون عنه اكثر مما يعرف المصريون انفسهم....

كم اشكر القراء على صبرهم ...

" قرأت ... فكتبت... فأكثرت... فأخطأت...فأستغفرت  ايها الرغيف الاحمر "  
فليغفر لك الله......

والسلام........

----------


## toteesam

أشكرك أخى العزيز على المعلومات المفيده 
ولكن لقب التيس الخامل ينطبق فعلا على شعب مصر والذى لايستحق غير ذلك..
ولاايه ؟

----------


## R17E

> السلام عليكم….
> د/جمال الشربيني…
> 
> اشكرك على هذه الغيرة المحمودة على مصرنا الحبيبة واتمنى من كل المصريين ان ينقبوا في تاريخ بلادهم على نحو ما تفعل….
> ولكن..
> اريد ان اعلق على موضوعك على نحو طويل نوعا..فارجو ان تتحملني بعض الشيئ….
> 
> نبدا اولا…من التاريخ..
>          ان تاريخ مصر المكتوب يقترب من نحو 7 الاف عام.. فاذا    اخذنا في اعتبارنا الفترة غير المكتوبة تم بذلك اكتمال نحو 10 الاف عام….
> ...


هذا صديقي ::   ... فليرني كلا صديقة ....
و هو و إن كانت مبررات حبه قليله  ::  إلا أنها تكفي و تفيض  ::

----------


## atefhelal

> السلام عليكم….
> د/جمال الشربيني…
> 
> 
> فالبحث التاريخي يقول -اضافة الى مساهمتك القيمة عن الامبراطور (التيس الخامل)-  ان "مصر" كانت تعرف قبل هذا التاريخ ب"kimt"   "كمت" اي ارض السواد نظرا لتربتها الطينية السوداء وان هذا الاسم قد تحول تدرجيا الى "Egypt" عبر عدة السنة تداولة هذا الاسم طوال التاريخ الطويل لمصر والذي عرضته سابقا...وهناك اّراء كثيرة بهذا الشأن..
> 
> والسلام........


*تصحيح واجب*
*لاتوجد أى صلة تاريخية أو لغوية بين اللفظين المذكورين Kimt و Egypt* 

*" وجاء إسم "مصر" من أسلاف حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، وتم تعريف أرضها بأرض حام كما جاء فى أسفار العهد القديم (التوراة) ، ويعنى ذلك أن الموطن الأول للجنس الحامى هو مصر، وهذا يتفق مع مااتفق عليه عدد غير قليل من العلماء المحدثين . 
وارتبط لفظ حام لغويا وتاريخيا باللفظ المصرى القديم "خيم" أو "كيم" khem أو kem الذى تم إطلاقه على الجزء الخصيب المنزرع بأرض مصر ويعنى باللغة المصرية القديمة : الأرض السوداء  تمييزا له عن الجزء غير الخصيب من أرضها الذى كان يسمى بلغتها القديمة "تا-دشر" dshrt ويعنى البلاد الحمراء أى الصحراء ، وهى أصل كلمة deserere باللاتينية ومنها كلمة desert بالإنجليزية . وبمناسبة الكلام عن حام نذكر أن البلدة التى تسمى أخميم Akhmim حاليا بمحافظة أسيوط تشير فى لفظها واشتقاقه إلى لفظ "خيم" السابق إيضاحه .
أما مصر بوجهيها القبلى والبحرى وبصحرائها شرقا وغربا كان يطلق عليها اللفظ "مصر" إسما لها ، وهو مشتق من إسم "مصرائيم" Misraim ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، حيث كان هو ونسله أول سلالة بشرية سكنت أرض مصر كلها . ومصرائيم ينطق بالعبرية Mitsri-im وهو ابن حام كما جاء فى سفر التكوين 6:10 بالعهد القديم ، وجاء فى دائرة المعارف الصادرة عن جامعة كولومبيا ، وفى قاموس إيستون الإنجيلى وقاموس سميث الإنجيلى : أن مصرائيم ابن حام ابن نوح هو الشخص الذى تم تسمية أرض مصر كلها بإسمه ، وكان يُنطق إسمها باللغة المصرية القديمة "مشر"   md-r ، أى "مصر" .
وإسم "مصر"  له تاريخ وأصل مشرف ، وهى التى ظلت محور التاريخ العالمى لأكثر من ثلاثة آلاف وخمسمائة عام ، وأصبحت بعد ذلك قلعة للعالم الإسلامى ، وستبقى بإذن الله هى "مصر" – مصر المحروسة .. التى كرمها الله تعالى بذكر إسمها فى أربعة مواضع بالقرآن الكريم ، وكأنما يريد أن يذكرنا بنسبتها إلى "مصرائيم" ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام .

إذن فكيف أتتنا الكلمة "إيجيبت" Egypt إسما لبلدنا الحبيب ، وهى التى لاصلة لها لغة أو تاريخا بالكلمة الجميلة "مصر" .. فاللفظ "إيجيبت" مشتق من اللفظ الإغريقى "إيجيبتوس" Aegyptus الذى تفرع عنه لفظ "قبط" و "أقباط" إشارة لسكان مصر وليس إشارة للبلد نفسه أو إشارة لأى دين أو ملة أو طائفة من الطوائف .. !! .
يقول بعض من يتمسك باللفظ "فبط" أن اللفظ الإغريقى "إيجيبتوس" هو الذى تم إشتقاقه من اللفظ المصرى القديم "حا-كا-بتاح"  Hw-ka-Ptah ، أى مكان روح الإله بتاح الذى كان يعبد فى بلدة منف عاصمة مصر فى عهد الدولة القديمة .. ثم يقول هؤلاء البعض أن الإغريق وجدوا صعوبة فى نطق حرف H فى أول اللفظ المصرى وآخره فنطقوه "إيجيبتوس" ، ثم ألغى هؤلاء البعض بعضا من حروفه وشوهوه تماما ليصبح "قبط" Ka-Pat . فهل هذا تفسير شافى يقبله المنطق البسيط .. وبفرض صحة هذا التفسير فلماذا نلتصق نحن سكان مصر مسيحيون ومسلمون بهذا اللفظ وننتسب إليه .. هل هو تقديسا وعشقا لهذا الإله "بتاح" ..!!. ولماذا "بتاح" هذا بالذات ، وليس "آمون" أو "رع" أو "حور" مثلا وهم من الآلهة الأكثر شهرة فى التاريخ المصرى القديم ..!! .

وأقول هنا أن الرأى الصائب فى هذا اللفظ "إيجيبتوس" ومنه بعد ذلك للأسف "إيجيبت" Egypt أنه لفظ إغريقى من الرأس حتى الحافر ، حيث كان "إيجيبتوس" حاكما لمصر أعطى لسوء الحظ إسمه لها ، وهو ابن بيلوس Belus ، والأخ الشقيق لدانوس Danaus الذى كان يحكم ليبيا . والحدوتة التى اشتهرت عن "إيجيبتوس" ، أنه كان أبا لخمسين ذكرا ، أراد أن يزوجهم لبنات أخيه الخمسين على غير رضاهم ورضى أبيهم دانوس ، فاتفق الأب مع بناته على ذبحهم ليلة الزفاف ، ونجا واحد منهم فقط فانتقم لإخوته وقتل عمه دانوس .. ومرجعنا قى ذلك هو دائرة معارف اليونان القديمة ، كما يمكن الوصول إلى تلك المعلومات بسهولة بأى آلية للبحث على شبكة معلومات الإنترنت . وفى علم اللغة وأصل الكلمات نجد أن كلمة "إيجيبتوس" تعنى Supine Goat أى التيس الخامل  .*

----------


## الرغيف الاحمر

عزيزي / عاطف هلال...
اولا..اود ان اشكرك على تكلفك مشقة قراءة مقالي وعناء الرد عليه وامانتك في كتابة ماتعتقده....
ثانيا...ان المعلومة التي اوردتها عن "kim" عن دائرة المعارف الكولومبية هي ايضا على سبيل الترجيح او الظن وليست
     حقيقة مطلقة لان البحث التاريخي خصوصا فيما قبل عصور التدوين تعتمد اساسا على الحفريات والروايات المتعددة والقصاصات والنقوش  اضافة الى تحليل الاحداث في ضوء علوم النس والاجتماع
    اذا...فانت هنا تؤكد كلامي ولكن بمعلومة - اتمنى ان تكون - اكثر صحة وتوثيقا...
ثالثا...ان المعلومة التي سقتها انا عن "kimt" هي ماكنت اعلمه انا حقيقة...وان اتسع بي المقام فيما بعد باذن الله سوف اكتب مقالا موثقا طويلا نوعا عن هذا الموضوع...
و اخيرا...
      فان صحت روايتك..فاني ارجو المعذرة عن هذا الخطأ غير المقصود..
 بانتظار تعليقاتكم..
             والسلام على من كتب....فأخطأ...فصحح خطأه.....
                                              وعلى من صحح له الخطأ السلام....

----------


## الرغيف الأزرق

السلام عليكم

بداية فإنى أود ذكر رسالة التصويت:
"هل توافق على التغيير من Egypt  إلى Misr " ؟

إذن هذا هو السؤال
و إجابته ليس لها ثالث 
هى نعم أو لا

حسنا
من قال نعم فقد أرجع موافقته إلى أن معنى الكلمة باللغة الإنجليزية معيب

لكن من قال "لا"  فلم يرجع رفضه إلى معنى الكلمة

و الموافقون على التغيير مصرون على أن يناقشوا معنى الكلمة ويقودون الرافضين إلى ملعبهم
ثم وذاك ما يدهشنى يرمونهم بالكسل والتراخى عن مساعدة ذويهم وأمتهم

أنتم تريدون التغيير لكن مهلا

التغيير

هو نقل حالة من مكان إلى آخر فى زمن معين
ونقل الحالة لا يتم لوحده
لذا توجب على من أراد التغيير بذل شغل معين فى اتجاه هذا التغيير
والشغل المبذول لابد له من طاقة لفعله
والطاقة لابد لها من وقود

يقول شقيقى الأحمر فى كل لقاء بيننا نقلا عن مصادر رسمية أو غير رسمية أن نصف وطنى تحت حد الفقر  ::(: 
نصف آخر بالكاد يدرى ما حوله
اولئك الناس يبيعون اصواتهم فى الإنتخابات (ولا ألومهم على ذلك) من أجل 50 جنيها أو أقل
وربما من أجل كسرة خبز ولكن لا تعلمونهم

أى أنهم يئنون من وطأة الحاجة

انزع نفسك من أمام ذلك الجهاز وانزل بالله عليك إلى هؤلاء الناس
ثم اصرخ فيهم و قل ان التغيير يبدأ من تغيير الإسم

عندها ربما يستوقفونك ويقولون لك : من أين لك بتلك العربة ؟؟
ومن أين لك بتلك الثياب ؟؟
واحذر من أن تكون ممن وفقهم الله الى ترك البلاد وجاء بالنقود العطرة من الخارج
إذ أنهم ساعتها لن يكتفوا برد أو شجب كتابى كما أفعله.

هؤلاء هم من تريدون طاقاتهم واعمالهم وذرياتهم كى يغيروا
"ولا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم"

وكل المشاركات الرافضة اللتى سبقتنى بح صوتها كى توصل تلك الفكرة

لا أدرى ما أقول بعد ذلك

إن التربيت على كتف أحد الناس وتشجيعه للعمل الدؤوب ونبذ اليأس و الإحباط
لهو أشد تأثيرا من اتهامه بالخمول والتخلف على شئ  انتم فيه مختلفون 

ولو تكلمنا بالمنطق
فإن نقل كرسى الحمام من مكانه إلى المطبخ
لهو أسهل كثيرا من نقل الدولاب إلى الغرفة الأخرى

ففى الأولى انت قادر عليها بنفسك
أما فى الثانية فلابد لك من الإستعانة بالكثير
وقد يقومون بكسر الدولاب أثناء التغيير
هذا عن الدولاب
ماذا عن العربة
ماذا عن كوبرى ابو العلا

وهى أشياء مادية
ثم  ماذا عن شئ ليس له معنى إللا لمن يقرأ ويكتب بلغتين

ماذا عن الإسم

طبعا لا داعى لأن ارسم شكلا بيانيا عن التغيير فى مقابل الطاقة المستهلكة 


"لأن يهدى الله بك رجلا  خير لك من حمر النعم "

هذا كل ما أود قوله


تدرون ما يقال صراحة ؟
ولا بلاش احسن نزعل من بعض  :: 

هذه حيثيات رفضى 
وهى بالتأكيد لا علاقة لها بمعنى الإسم

وأخيرا وليس آخرا
اتقوا الله فى القلوب الغضة التى لم تختبر الحياة بعد كما خبرتموها

----------


## atefhelal

*أمكننى أن أفهم شيئا كان خافيا عندى قبل التصويت ..

وأحمد الله أن لساننا مازال عربيا ولاننطق به على أرضنا سوى بكلمة "مصر" إسما لبلدنا الحبيب رغم اختلاف مذاهبنا*

----------


## black_eyes

السلام عليكم  أ عاطف هلال

فعلا كان الذين يريدون ان تخرج مصر من اسلامها وعروبيتها يهدفون الي ذلك (سواء احتلال او منافقين ) .. فنجد البعض قد ركن الي شخصية التيس الخامل التي رغب كل حاقد وجاهل في ترسيخ مبدأ السلبيه وعدم المبلاه (وذلك لان مصر هي مفتاح منطقة المشرق العربي والت هي استراتيجيه بالنسبه لكل القوي الاستعمارية ).. ونجد حتى ولو مس الموضوع هوية الشخصيه المصرية العربية الاسلامية ..
وقد تسائلت ولم يجبني احد من الاخوة الغير مقتنعين او المعارضين 

هل الاسامي تترجم ام تنقل كما تتنطق؟ ( سواء اسامي البشر او الاماكن)
  ماذا كان اسم مصر قبل ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام وما هو اسم مصر في التوراة واسفار الانبياء؟ وفي زمان موسى عليه السلام؟ وعندما بعث رسولنا صلي الله عليه وسلم رسالته الي المقوقس ؟
  ما هو اسم سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ابو الانبياء في كل لغت العالم الان وسائر الانبياء؟؟
  متي ومن كتب اسم ايجبت ببدلا من مصر وصدره وسوقة عالميا؟ ومن المستفيد من حل مصر من اسلاميتها وعروبته؟

----------


## black_eyes

السلام عليكم  أ عاطف هلال

فعلا كان الذين يريدون ان تخرج مصر من اسلامها وعروبيتها يهدفون الي ذلك (سواء احتلال او منافقين ) .. فنجد البعض قد ركن الي شخصية التيس الخامل التي رغب كل حاقد وجاهل في ترسيخ مبدأ السلبيه وعدم المبلاه (وذلك لان مصر هي مفتاح منطقة المشرق العربي والت هي استراتيجيه بالنسبه لكل القوي الاستعمارية ).. ونجد حتى ولو مس الموضوع هوية الشخصيه المصرية العربية الاسلامية ..
وقد تسائلت ولم يجبني احد من الاخوة الغير مقتنعين او المعارضين 

هل الاسامي تترجم ام تنقل كما تتنطق؟ ( سواء اسامي البشر او الاماكن)
  ماذا كان اسم مصر قبل ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام وما هو اسم مصر في التوراة واسفار الانبياء؟ وفي زمان موسى عليه السلام؟ وعندما بعث رسولنا صلي الله عليه وسلم رسالته الي المقوقس ؟
  ما هو اسم سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ابو الانبياء في كل لغت العالم الان وسائر الانبياء؟؟
  متي ومن كتب اسم ايجبت ببدلا من مصر وصدره وسوقة عالميا؟ ومن المستفيد من حل مصر من اسلاميتها وعروبته؟

----------


## black_eyes

لكل داء دواء يستطب به **** إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها 

كل المصائب قد تمر على الفتى **** فتهون غير شماته الأعداء 


قال المتنبي


لعمرك ما ضاقت بلاد بأهلها **** ولكن أخلاق الرجال تضيق

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::   ::   ::   ::  *نعم هناك إغراق حقيقى لموضوع التغيير هناك جهة ذات إمكانيات هائلة لتحشد هذا العدد المخيف لتهبط نسبة الموافقين إلى أزيد من 1% بعد أن كانت فوق 85% ....و رغم ذلك لن نيأس و سنكافح للنهاية و نلجأ إلى القضاء المصرى لنرفع هذا العار المؤكد عن إسم مصر Misr إلى الأبد بإذن الله...لا لـ Egypt و نعم لـ Misr
و الله الموفق*

----------


## black_eyes

لكل داء دواء يستطب به **** إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها

لن نجد معظم الاخوة الذين شاركوا جاءو ببرهان مقنع علي رفضهم ... فلو عرضنا الامر علي اي عاقل او بالغ او انسان سوي يبحث عن اصل الوضوع ..ويعرض الوضوع علي عقله ثم يطابق بالادله الثابتة .. فللاسف هذا لم يحث ..اما عن الجهات التي اغرقت التصويت فلن يضرونا شيئا .. فهم كشفوا النيات الخبيثة والحقد الدفين الذي ظهر لمجرد مناقشه مبدئيه لموضوع حيوي وهام لكل مصري شريف لايقبل ان تتطمس هويته او يصبح كالمسخ المشوة بيبن الامم

----------


## R17E

> لكل داء دواء يستطب به **** إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها



نعم صدقت

----------


## black_eyes

> نعم صدقت


السلام عليكم 
الاخ r17e

للاسف وجدت هذا البيت وصف حال للبعض

----------


## R17E

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخ r17e
> 
> للاسف وجدت هذا البيت وصف حال للبعض


و أنا وجدتك صادقا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

التقييم الموضوع / كاتب الموضوع  آخر مشاركة  الردود79  الزيارات  1,972
      مثبّت: تصويت: كفانا عارا بنسب أسم مصر إلى ذلك الحاكم الرومانى ( 1 2 3 ... آخر صفحة) 
 gmsherbini  اليوم 06:22
الكاتب : gmsherbini   
 ::   ::  ::  

*سؤال للمنتدى كيف يكون عدد الزيارات 1972  و عدد الغير موافقين 8719 هذه فزورة تستدعى الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::   ::   ::  
*ما هو عدد أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر ....و هل نحن حقا أبناء مصر   ...إذا كان كذلك فلماذا لا يصوت كل الأعضاء كسلاح مضاد لسلاح الإغراق؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* مع اتخاذ القرار في عدم العوده للرد بالموضوع ..

و لكن رأيت أنه من واجبي توضيح مسألة فنيه قد لا تكون على علم بها دكتور جمال .

من الممكن للعضو الواحد المشاركه في التصويت بعدد لا نهائي سواء بنعم أو بـ لا أو غير ذلك من خيارات التصويت ..

ليس ذلك فحسب بل و لزوار المنتدى الحق في التصويت بعدد لا نهائي أيضاً لأنك اخترت التصويت مفتوح للجميع ..

فمن الممكن لكل من يدخل المنتدى كضيف أن يصوت بعدد لا نهائي من المرات دون زيادة عدد الزيارات للموضوع في ( حالة ما إذا صوت العضو كضيف ).

و لكن يتشرط لذلك حذف ملف الكوكيز الخاص بالمنتدى من على جهازه ..

و للأمانه .. 
لقد قمت أنا بالتصويت بنعم كضيف للتأكد من هذه المسألة ...

و بإمكانك أيضاً التأكد من صحة كلامي بتجربتك لذلك .

أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت الصورة لك و للجميع حول التصويت .. 

و شكراً .. 



*

----------


## الصاعق

*الحقيقة موضوع غريب فعلاً*

----------


## الصاعق

*دلوقت انا ليا ملاحظة 

عدد الزيارات للموضوع = 2001 

مع الإعتبار ان تكرار الزيادة من نفس العضو بتحسب مرتين

يعني نقول ان هناك مثلاً 800 فرد بيدخلوا باستمرار على الموضوع 

ولما كان التصويت يتسلزم زيارة الموضوع 

يبقى مش ممكن إجمالي عدد الزيارات = 2001 بينما المصوتين بالرفض فقط اكثر من 8000

ومن الواضح ان هناك لغبطة في الداتا بيز تسببت بهذا الخطاء*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *دلوقت انا ليا ملاحظة 
> 
> عدد الزيارات للموضوع = 2001 
> 
> مع الإعتبار ان تكرار الزيادة من نفس العضو بتحسب مرتين
> 
> يعني نقول ان هناك مثلاً 800 فرد بيدخلوا باستمرار على الموضوع 
> 
> ولما كان التصويت يتسلزم زيارة الموضوع 
> ...


* 
أعتقد إن السبب إن اللي قام بالتصويت أكتر من مره أعضاء مسجلين عشان كده دخولهم للموضوع متحسبش زياره جديده للموضوع .
لأنهم لما قاموا يالتصويت كضيوف إتحسب تصويت لكن ما اتحسبش زياره للموضوع ..
لأن العضو لو دخل الموضوع أكتر من مره سواء و هو مسجل دخول أو لأ  بتتحسب له زياره واحده برضو .
و ده سبب زيادة عدد التصويت و عدم زيادة الزيارات ..

و الله أعلم .. 



*

----------


## ابن البلد

> التقييم الموضوع / كاتب الموضوع  آخر مشاركة  الردود79  الزيارات  1,972
>       مثبّت: تصويت: كفانا عارا بنسب أسم مصر إلى ذلك الحاكم الرومانى ( 1 2 3 ... آخر صفحة) 
>  gmsherbini  اليوم 06:22
> الكاتب : gmsherbini   
>   
> 
> *سؤال للمنتدى كيف يكون عدد الزيارات 1972  و عدد الغير موافقين 8719 هذه فزورة تستدعى الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*زي ما قال هشام نصار
أن المنتدى بيحسب عدد الزيارات علي عنوان الأي بي يعني العضو اللي بيدخل بيتحسب دخولة بمره واحده فقط إلا في حالة تغيره لعنوان الأي بي
أما التصويت فيتم حسابه علي وجود الكوكيز علي الجهاز
وهل قمت بالتصويت من قبل أم لأ بالنسبه للزوار
اما الأعضاء فيتم حسابه علي العضو نفسه 
بمعن لن أستطيع التصويت مرتين في حالة تصويتي باسم ابن البلد ( سيقوم المنتدى بتسجيل التصويت وبتسجيل أسمي في حالة تحديد هذا الخيار من قبل واضع التصويت )
أما لو كنت زائر فيمكنني التصويت أكثر من مرة وذلك عن طريق مسح الكوكيز الموجود علي الجهاز 

نقطة هامه أحب أشير إليها 
الموضوع ده 
تم نشره في مجموعات للياهو
وتم نشره في الرسائل المرسلة لأعضاء المنتدى
وتم الدعاية له بشكل غير طبيعي في مواضيع كثيرة بالمنتدى
وأعتقد أن فيه دعاية له في منتدى آخر
ولأول مرة في تاريخ المنتدى يصل عدد التصويت إلي هذا العدد 8000 صوت 

واليوم بالفعل يوجد زيارات كثيرة لهذا الموضوع ولا أعرف السبب
ولكن ربما تم الإعلان عنه لجهة أو لجماعة معينه يهمها ثبات أسم مصر علي حاله 

هذا للتوضيح
لكم مني كل التحية والتقدير*

----------


## ابن البلد

قمت بمراجعة التصويت من خلال لوحة التحكم ووجدت ما كنا نتوقعه بالفعل
عدوا معايا بقه كام ضيف قال لأ وكام ضيف قال نعم

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/attach...1&d=1132335796

[line]


ودول بقه اللي قالوااا نعم
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/attach...1&d=1132335796

----------


## MaTR|X

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/poll.p...lts&pollid=400

حاجة غريبه جدااااااااااااااااااااا

هوا فى ايه !!!!!!!

----------


## R17E

السؤال المهم لي .... بصفتي من المعارضين هـل ممكن لعضو أو مجموعة أعضاء إحداث كل هذا التغيير...

طبقاً للطرق التي ذكرها الاعضاء ... كم مره يستطيع العضو التصويت في هذا الوقت الضيق ...

ما أظنه هو دخول جماعي للأفراد المعارضين ...

و أما قول دكتور جمال 

و رغم ذلك لن نيأس و سنكافح للنهاية و نلجأ إلى القضاء المصرى لنرفع هذا العار المؤكد عن إسم مصر Misr إلى الأبد بإذن الله...لا لـ Egypt و نعم لـ Misr 

فلي عوده متأنية ... ربما لأقول ما أعتقده عن الفخر المزيف ... و العار الحقيقي... :Confused:

----------


## محمود زايد

*معقوله نسبه التصويت 135 فقط الى موافق 
ونسبه المعترضين 8000 شخص 
المقارنه صعبه جدا ومش ممكن كل الضيوف يصوتوا بهذا الكم ضد الفكرة والقليل منهم فقط هو الى يصوت بالموافقه 
اعتقد فى شئ غير طبيعى لافساد الموضوع وعدم نجاحه*

----------


## ابن البلد

> السؤال المهم لي .... بصفتي من المعارضين هـل ممكن لعضو أو مجموعة أعضاء إحداث كل هذا التغيير...
> 
> طبقاً للطرق التي ذكرها الاعضاء ... كم مره يستطيع العضو التصويت في هذا الوقت الضيق ...
> 
> ما أظنه هو دخول جماعي للأفراد المعارضين ...
> 
> و أما قول دكتور جمال 
> 
> و رغم ذلك لن نيأس و سنكافح للنهاية و نلجأ إلى القضاء المصرى لنرفع هذا العار المؤكد عن إسم مصر Misr إلى الأبد بإذن الله...لا لـ Egypt و نعم لـ Misr 
> ...


يابني ربنا يهديك
أنا قلت أخيرا أول مرة يكتب كلام مفهوم 
لازم تيجي في الآخر وتشنكل لي الأكفار كلها 



> فلي عوده متأنية ... ربما لأقول ما أعتقده عن الفخر المزيف ... و العار الحقيقي...


 :: 
*المهم أني معاك في موضوع أن ممكن جماعة كبيرة من المعارضين*
*أو أن الموضوع طرح في منتديات غير إسلامية*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *ما هو عدد أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر ....و هل نحن حقا أبناء مصر   ...إذا كان كذلك فلماذا لا يصوت كل الأعضاء كسلاح مضاد لسلاح الإغراق؟؟؟؟؟*


عدد أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر حوالي 28000 عضو 
بس مش كل الأعضاء بيشاركوا وبيزوروا المنتدى

----------


## R17E

:


> يابني ربنا يهديك
> أنا قلت أخيرا أول مرة يكتب كلام مفهوم 
> لازم تيجي في الآخر وتشنكل لي الأفكار كلها


حبيبي 

الكلام المفهوم يخص جنابك 

و الغير مفهوم للناس التانيين  ::  

اللي لما تعارضهم تبقي تنبل سلطان و خامل و رغيف معفن أحياناً ::  




> المهم أني معاك في موضوع أن ممكن جماعة كبيرة من المعارضين
> أو أن الموضوع طرح في منتديات غير إسلامية


إحقاقاً للحق  ::   ::   جامده دي  ::   ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هل حقا هو صدام أجيال؟*

*لا ليس ما نفعله هو صدام بين أجيال و أجيال أو محاولة تغيير التاريخ  فالتاريخ شئ مضى و ولى و الذى ليس له ماضى بيحاول أن يخلق له ماضى ...نحن عمليين بصفتنا المهنية أننى و زميلى الكريم المهندس عاطف هلال قبل أن نفعلها بنعقلها و نعمل الفكر فيها ...هو قتل الموضوع بحثا و تنقيبا و أنا أبتدأت من نقطة ما أنتهى هو إليه كأننا فى سباق عدو تتابع 400 متر عدو و حواجز معا...هو سلمنى الراية بعد ال 100 متر نصيبه و لكنه أستمر فى العدو معى و لا أدرى من سيتسلم الراية منى ليكمل مشوار ال 400 متر عدو و حواجز...خلال هذا المشوار وجدنا التشجيع من الكثير و يمكن واحد منهم يلتقط الراية منى فى نهاية ال 100 متر نصيبى و يمكن برضك عاطف و أنا نكمل المشوار مع العداء الجديد و الذى قد يكون بلاك آيز أو الصاعق أو والد الصاعق و غيرهم كثيرين من الغيورين و المحبين لأسم مصر الخالى من Egypt !...على عكس ما يتصور الكثيرين التغيير لن يغضب الغربيين بل سيزيد إحترامهم لنا لأننا بفعلنا هذا سنؤكد أننا بحق أسياد قرارنا فهى مصرنا و ليست مصرهم و التاريخ سيسجل هذا نقطة إيجابية لنا و ستتغيير القواميس الأجنبية تدريجيا و يكتب فيها مصر Misr حاليا و سابقا Egypt و مع الزمن سيتعلم و يتعود العالم على مصر Misr و تختفى نهائيا Egypt من الوجود و تبقى إلى يوم الدين مصر Misr ذلك الأسم المأخوذ من "مصرائيم" أحد أحفاد سيدنا نوح عليه السلام ...و تحل Misrology محل Egyptology ...و سيبكم من كتر الفلسفة و خليكم عمليين أفضل و الموضوع  بسيط للغاية...التغيير واجب علينا حبا و إتباعا و تكريما لمصر حسبما جاء فى القرآن خمس مرات و ليس ثلاثة أو أربع مرات كما يخطأ الكثيرين فى العدد و الحصر و لا حرج فى ذلك:

1.	"وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباؤوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون" البقرة/61

2.	"وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه أن تبوآ لقومكما بمصر بيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة وأقيموا الصلاة وبشر المؤمنين" يونس/87

3.	"وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامرأته أكرمي مثواه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض ولنعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث والله غالب على أمره ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون" يوسف/21

4.	"فلما دخلوا على يوسف آوى إليه أبويه وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين" يوسف/99

5.	"ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي أفلا تبصرون" الزخرف/51

هناك من قال أننا بعيدون عن الشارع و عن الإنسان المصرى البسيط و أنا أرد و أقول لا و ألف لا... نحن لا نحارب طواحين الهواء كما كان يفعل دون كيشوط بسيفه الخشبى ...رجل الشارع و غير الشارع عطشى لكل المعارك مهما كان نوعها فى سبيل الكرامة و إستراد الحق المسلوب ...العذر الوحيد للأجيال الشابة (ليس كلها) أنها ولدت و لم تخض أى معارك حقيقية مثل جيلى أنا و عاطف هلال حيث شاءت الأقدار أن نولد فى الأربيعينيات من القرن الفائت نحن من عاصر و أكتوى بنار الحرب العالمية الثانية وقت أن كانت جيوش روميل الألمانية تحارب جيوش الحلفاء على أراضى الصحراء الغربية المصرية...إنهزام جمال عبد الناصر و الجيوش العربية كلها فى 1948 ...الإنقلاب العسكرى فى يوليو 1952   ...جلاء المحتل البريطانى عن مصر فى 1954 بعد سلبها لأكثر من 70 عاما...العدوان الثلاثى فى 1956 ...إنفصال سوريا عن مصر...وكسة مصر فى اليمن...وكسة و هزيمة 1967 و إنضمامى للمقاومة الشعبية سلاح رشاش خفيف للدفاع عن القاهرة ضد أى غزو إسرائيلى محتمل...تسريحى من الجيش المصرى لكونى أعمل بكادر الجامعات و البحوث فى مارس 1973 ...خلال تلك المدة تغيبا سياسيا مرغمين حيث لا وجود لأى سياسة تحت ظل حكم الفرد الواحد المسمى بالحكم الديكتاتورى المبنى على الحزب الواحد و الإستفتاءات فقط...و ترك من ترك مصر فى ظل هذه الظروف القهرية الغير مشجعة على الإطلاق...و بعد طول إنتظار ضعف النظام الشمولى لأسباب كثيرة فكان لزاما علينا الآن أن نبدأ من جديد و لو أستدعى الأمر أن نبدا من تحت الصفر بعد أن كثرت أصفارنا العالمية فى الرياضة و التعليم الأساسى و الجامعى و محاربة الفساد و الصحة و الإسكان و الغذاء...و لما كان لزاما علينا أن نبدأ من تحت الصفر وجدت و تواجدت بمحض الصدفة ما نحن بصدده الآن ألا وهو التغيير إلى مصر Misr  بدلا من مصر Egypt ...و قد يتساءل الكثير منا لماذا هذه المشكلة لنبدأ بها و أمامنا مشاكل أخرى كثيرة...السبب فى ذلك راجع إلى خبرتى فى مجال تحليل المشاكل تحليلا جذريا يفرض علينا إيجاد السبب الجذرى (من جذور الشجرة) لحدوث المشكلة و من ثم حل المشكلة بحيث لا يتكرر حدوثها مرة أخرى...و السبب الجذرى لأى مشكلة تقابلك هو ما يكون فى قدرتك أن تتحكم فيه أما إذا كان خارج حدود قدرتك فلا تقرب هذا السبب و إبحث عن سبب آخر يكون جذريا لتحل مشكلتك...حل مشكلة التغيير إلى مصر Misr  بدلا من مصر Egypt  شئ بسيط بأيدينا نحن و ليس فى أيدى الآخرين خارج مصر... سنلجأ للمسالك و الطرق الشرعية داخل مصر من إعلام و صحافة و أزهر و قضاء....و هذا لا يمنعنا من الإقتراب من مشاكل أخرى تواجه مصر لمحاولة حلها جذريا هى الأخرى و هذا ما حدث بالفعل و يحدث فى الواقع...و راجعوا ما أكتبه يوميا فى منتدانا و أنت ستعلمون أننا لسنا قاعدون بل نحن للشئ فاعلون!*

*و يقول الله سبحانه و تعالى فى محكم تنزيله:
  "يا أيها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا واعبدوا ربكم وافعلوا الخير لعلكم تفلحون" الحج/77*
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
 رئيس لجنة
"مصرهى مصرMisr بكل اللغات"

----------


## atefhelal

*نحن نختلف فى العادة لكى نتفرق ...
ويندر أن نختلف لكى نفهم فنتوحد ..*
*اختلفوا فى العراق وسوف يتفرقون وينقسمون إلى ثلاث دويلات ، شيعية فى الجنوب وسنية فى الوسط وكردية فى الشمال ..

ويختلفون فى سوريا وسوف ينقسمون إلى دويلات علوية ودرزية وسنية ..

وسوف يختلفون فى السعودية ويتفرقون إلى دولتين ، شيعية فى الشرق تملك البترول وسنية فى الغرب تعيش على الحج والعمرة ..

ويختلفون فى السودان وسوف يتفرقون إلى أربع دويلات على أسس عرقية وطائفية ..

ونختلف فى مصر وسوف نتفرق وننقسم إلى ثلاث دويلات ، مسلمة فى الشمال إسمها "مصر" ، وقبطية فى الصعيد حتى محافظة قنا إسمها "إيجيبت" ، ودويلة فى الجنوب من أسوان حتى حدودنا مع السودان إسمها "النوبة" .*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*جئت هنا 


قرأت الموضوع ..

من أخمص مداخلاته .. لأنامل  عنوانه


ثم شاركت بالإستيبان...


وخلال رحلتى... عبر الموضوع.. بمداخلاته..


تأملت قليلا.......



دهشت قليلا.......





تعجبت قليلا.......




وجلت قليلا.......




فجعت قليلا.......




حزنت قليلا.......




سخرت قليلا.......



ضحكت قليلا.......





ولكنى.....و فى نهاية الرحله ....


والله على ما أقول شهيد ......


سعدت كثيرا .....كثيرا ...كثيرا..... بتلك الحماسه التى يدافع بها الاستاذ جمال عن قضيته المطروحه ... بغض النظر عن رايى فيما يطرحه  



فهل لى ..ولكم... يا معشر الشباب .. ((مؤيدين أو معارضين لفكرة  تغيير الاسم)) ..أن نتعلم  من هنا .. كيف نتبنى هدف أو حلم  .. ونسعى جادين  لتحقيقه .. وبكل ما أوتينا من قوه وحماسه وروح  ..نتحدى فى هذا.. كل وأى.. معوقات تعترض طريقنا  رافعين شعار ((لاتراجع ولا استسلام)) مثلما يفعل الان الاستاذ جمال .. والذى يكبرنا سنا . ولكنه  يصغرنا يأسا وإحباطا وانهزاميه.. والذى لم يبهرنى بفكرته .. قدر ما أبهرنى بإصراره وحماسه .. وروحه الشابه الفتيه العتيه  ... بارك الله فيه .. و.. وأحيانا .. نحن معشر الشباب


خوكم ((الذى تأملكم))


توت 

*

----------


## almarakby

السادة اعضاء المنتدى
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكركم و بشده لهذا الاقتراح ، داعياً الجميع للعمل على تنفيذه ، و ما اسهل تنفيذه مقارنة بما نفذناه من قبل سواء السد العالى او حرب اكتوبر ........ و اعتقد ان ما على هو اقناع من حولى بتلك الفكرة و لو كل منا اقنع من حوله و من حوله أقنعوا من حولهم لاصبحت ايجيبت تكتب مصر خلال سنوات قليلة ، و اضيف الى تغيير اسم ساحل العاج و بوركينا فاسو ، الكونغو برازافيل ، و ليكن لنا فى تلك الدول اسوة.

Almarakby :521:

----------


## atefhelal

عدد الأصوات (موافق + غير موفق ) = 10322 (عشرة آلاف وثلاثمائة واثنان وعشرون)
إجمالى عدد الذين مروا على الموضوع = 2264 (ألفان ومائتان وأربع وستون)

إجمالى المداخلات من الذين مروا على الموضوع (سواء بمداخلة واحدة أو أكثر ) = 96 (فقط ستة وتسعون) .
*ومع إيضاحات ابن البلد (المشرف العام) الذى تفضل بها .. فمن المؤكد وجود خلل ما أو ثغرة تقنية .. أمكن للبعض استغلالها للتصويت عشرات المرات ومئات المرات .. لأن الأرقام المذكورة عاليه يشوبها التناقض وتخالف المنطق الحسابى البسيط .. والدليل على ذلك أن الذين تفضلوا بتسجيل رأيهم بالتصويت خمسة أضعاف الذين مروا على الموضوع .. مع اعتبار أنه ليس كل من يمر يعطى صوته .. فقد يمر الشخص دون مداخلة ودون تصويت ..

ولذلك قررت إغلاق الموضوع لظنى أنه من نوع التزوير الناعم لحين تفهم الأمر .. أو معالجة تلك الثغرة ، وهذا الخلل ..

وسوف يستمر الموضوع مثبتا لمدة يومين .. لغرض الإعلام فقط*

----------

